
Show HN: EmojiViewer - An Android app for decoding iOS9.1 emoji - robzyb
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.atomicwaste.emojiviewer
======
Paulods
This is super useful. If only it had a widget on the home screen that
automatically showed me the text from my clipboard...

